# NEED to brag about my mom!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So for the past few days I have been sick with the flu.

I worked through it for 3 days and by the end of working the elections last night I was so tired and worn out that I was not looking forward to going to work today. 

As the medicine wore off my achiness came back in full force. I took more tylonal/advil (a combo pil) and jumped in to bed but I couldn't get my teeth to stop chattering, I burst into tears (again) as my mom checked on me and she didn't chastize me or tell me to grow up and start acting like a 22 1/2 year old. She just came into my room and rubbed my back and head till I driffed off to sleep! 

I tell ya, there is no greater mother in the world!


(oh and my boss said not to come into work today - so I am resting and doing some stuff for my mom)


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

How sweet of your mom. I sure hope you feel better soon. My daughter who is away at college just got sick for the first time away from home and oh how I would have loved to have been able to rub her back as she drifted off to sleep and she is almost 20.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

My daughter is going on 33 and still wants mom to rub her back when she's sick! And I gladly do - it's the only time I still get to "baby" her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she must not know I am bragging about her (hey how can she know she doesn't visit this site) and she is tired too I think because she is being snippy with me, oh well gota love her anyways.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh - and forgot to say - sorry to hear you've been sick. Get well soon! I miss our chats!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Get well soon.My mom has never done that for me but my grandma has!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

My sister gets bad migrains a lot and when she was in college my mom or dad would drive over and get her to fall asleep or stay in her dorm to help her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am in bed - with my laptop on my lap 

I am my mothers daughter - can sit still doing nothing. 

I am coughing up a storm though - UGH


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know I can speak for all us mothers out there, There is nothing worse then seeing our children sick not matter how old they are. 
Stacey, you need to stay off the place and take care of yourself. You will not get any better if you do not get the rest that you need.
Go get some sleep, drink lots of fluids, and eat some chicken noodle soup. Feel better. I had that a few months ago. I could not get out of bed at all.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Aren't Mom's just the best! When I had my wisdom teeth cut out a few months ago Hubby was out of state working, so my Mom came and staid with me until I was better... Good cooking and tons of being pampered  :greengrin: 

I hope you get feeling better Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear my response to lori got posted before hers :roll: gota love freeforums sometimes -ugh


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

you know Stacey, whenever im sick i want my mom. She is the only one who makes me feel better. I had surgery last week and had some major pain and just wasn't feeling good. The anasthesia (sp?) made me feel yucky and the antibiotics havn't been the greatest either. My boyfriend tried to comfort me which i appreciated but i only wanted mom. They are just the best. Even as you get old. Im gonna be 24 and still just want mom! 
its grat when you have a good one.
beth


----------

